# diesel in Calais area ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm sure there is a post or thread somewhere here on MHF but I can't find it :?

Where is the best place to fill up with diesel in the Calais area ? . . I usually go to the supermarket in Boulogne but I'm guessing there must be other [easy access] places to fill up in or just outside Calais heading southwards.
Cheers & thanks [in advance]


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Auchan at Coquelles is where I head. Always seems to be one of the cheapest, if not the cheapest around.
Bill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto

tony


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Vic

Use this link

http://www.prix-carburants.economie.gouv.fr/

Ian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bill_OR said:


> Auchan at Coquelles is where I head. Always seems to be one of the cheapest, if not the cheapest around.
> Bill


Do you happen to know the GPS or road where Auchan is located ?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

See map below from Auchan web site:
regards,
Bill
P.S. The filling station is on the opposite side of the road to the supermarket. If you want to pay as the cashier then use the pumps to the left and use the ones to the right if you want to pay by card at the pump. Staff always friendly & helpful.
There's a MH service point to the extreme left.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

tony


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Vic

currently e leclerc at outreau is cheapest at E1.399

If you are coming off the a16 before the toll you will drop towards boulogne. the leclerc is just off the roundabout. entrance to petrol station is
gps 50.702185 1.608992

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Vic..as advised, the Auchan at Coquelles is pretty good and there is enough parking if you want to shop there as well.

If you have a long van then take care when you turn right after paying at the cashier's booth on the way out. It's quite a tight turn and we oh -so -nearly removed the lady's window-sill on our first visit !

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I got out to pay and didn't put the handbrake on and nearly took her barrier, :roll:  

tony


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If you don't mind paying by card, Auchan has the advantage of being available 24 hours. It's very easy, the main difference from Tesco for example is that you need to choose which type of fuel you want.

Malcolm


----------

